# tilted uterus anyone?



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i have recently been informed by my new gyno that my uterus is completely tilted backwards and pressing on my colon. now, i am 48 and this is THE FIRST TIME ANY DOCTOR HAS MENTIONED THIS TO ME, for heaven's sake. i was wondering if my uterus, pressing on my colon, is the reason why my IBS spasms and C are much worse right before and sometimes during my period which I STILL HAVE regularly (which is ridiculous but there you go-) anyone have feedback on this issue? thanks, ghitta


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

ghitta,Not a lot of info on it but I have a tilted uterus too. So does my mom, sister, niece and daughter. Runs in the family.I notice that during period time my IBS gets worse but I have IBS-D. With a tilted uterus it is uncomfortable to wear tampons. I just plain don't use them because they feel so awful.No one told me I had a tilted uterus until about 5 years ago and I am now 42. I don't know why they failed to mention it. Maybe it's no big deal????Jleigh


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I also have a tilted uterus.My doctor told me it was tilted to the left.I never really thought that there might be a connection.It makes sense.When i wear tampons,it bothers my colon sometimes.It's all close together.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

hi ghitta; i have a new gyn who told me my very very large fibroid uterus is tilted back and he thinks this could be causing and/or contributing to my severe constipation and recommends a hysterectomy ; don't know what to believe because physicians in the past (whom i respected) said they really didn't know if this was the cause or not and at that time didn't recommend a hysterectomy; My own feeling about this is that it is too iffy for me to get a hysterectomy based on this possibility alone; i have been severely constipated for 20 years now and with all the laxative abuse, etc i don't think my colon would be able to function even if the uterus were removed.


----------



## kia (Jan 31, 2004)

I also have a tilted uterus but I thought that it would right itself after giving birth. I'm assuming that's not true.kia


----------



## mfitzpa (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow! I never made the connection between my tipped uterus and ibs... hmmm I wonder if that's why so many of us (women) have ibs...tipped uterus (es?) are not at all uncommon. very interesting, and I too despise tampons and felt that no one understood me and I was supposed to buck up and deal with it! YOGA HELPS LOTS!! Especially during my period!


----------



## Karen Savage (Dec 16, 2002)

I also was told I have a tilted uterus and have IBS-c. I am 50 years old and have been constipated most of my adult life. I am begining to see a connection between the two.I was told of the tilted uterus many years ago and have been telling doctors about my constipation all the time,funny they don't see a connection. Karen


----------



## oopsicrappedmypants (May 16, 2002)

I am 31 and was told 7 years ago my uterus is tilted backwards. I also have bad ibs diarhhea and cramping during my period. My lower back always aches badly during my period too.


----------



## JeanieK (Nov 26, 2003)

More and more this website help me! My uterus is also tipped backwards, tampons are pretty uncomfortable, and I ALWAYS get diarhhea and bad cramps with my period, or sometimes constipation. On the other days of the month, I make MANY trips to the bathroom every day. I have already made 3 trips, and it's not even 1:00! I am starting to think there is a connection with the uterus thing and IBS!


----------



## OoOoOcloud9OoOoO (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh my goodness, I am sooo glad I joined these boards last week, this all sounds awfully familiar to me as well. I was tryingt o find a link between my continual need to pee and my IBS - do you think a tipped uterous could be the link ? Also, not sure if this is the right place to ask, but some of you mentoined being uncomfy with tampons, does anyone else also feel uncomfy during sex, I just get an overwhelming urge to pee and no other sensation what so ever. All ideas welcome.


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

HMMMMM I was also told I had a tilted uterus.Ive had IBS d and M for years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswoo877 (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi all. I'm 26 I too have a tilted uterus. I had my baby 21 months ago and its still tilted







But I do find that my IBS-D is much worse during my period. Much worse. And I too can not wear tampons so uncomfortable and sex in certain positions is uncomfortable too. I won't elaborate on that one.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I had a tilted uterus. I was told when I was pregnant. But I never had IBS until have my son was born. I don't know if it caused problems in delivery or not. But I don't have it anymore & I still have the IBS-D.Jennifer


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, here I go too. I have had a tilted uterus as far back as I can remember. I was IBS C before entering perimenopause, now I alternate between D and C. I also have severe cramping during my period. I thought I would stop having periods once I got close to 50... I am 51 now and still menstruating every month.







I also have a cyst on my uterus and on each of my ovaries. Why wouldn't it put pressure on the colon or bladder? I am not a physician, but it seems to make sense to me. Anybody here know if this is a possibility?Greetings,Angela


----------



## silvergirl (Jun 19, 2003)

Me too! ...doc told me this week that my uterus was tipped and that it *might* cause C...i've been IBS C/D for a long time, but C is so much worse right now. I didn't think to ask if it's always been tipped, or if it's a new thing for me. No one's ever mentioned it before. I've always had tampon troubles, and sex lately has also become more uncomfortable.Hmmmmm....~Aimee


----------



## Maui (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi, I have a tilted uterus too. I didn't get IBS-D until I was 38 yrs old and am now 40. But all of a sudden it is really painful when I have a pap smear test done. It's when the gyn inserts the silver metal expander...ouch! It's extremely painful and she said it was because I have a tilted uterus. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## missy_n_nc25 (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a tipped uterus, IBS (but I don't know what C or D is, nobody has told me) I also have a twisted colon...come to find out twisted colon is very common with IBS. I have been to hundreds of doctors been told everthing in the book. Now I think we have found out the issue. I have sereous diarrhea, all day long in the bathroom. I am only 26. Diphenoxylate is what I am on now for the runns, it helps alot! But nothing helps me with the pains, over stuffed feeling after eating. And I am running my hubby out of the bedroom at night because I am so GASSY! GAS X DOES NOT HELP! This is really Humiliating!!Any sugestions of diffrent meds I could suggest to my doc? Any advise on foods I might want to X. I'm new here and I learned alot from reading already. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sheila1 (Mar 15, 2004)

I had a tipped uterus and wondered if that was making the IBS worse, but since having a hysterectomy last year (for other reasons) it hasn't made any difference to the IBS. So for me it looks like it wasn't making the IBS worse.OoOoOcloud9OoOoO, I had the same problem with weeing a lot but that is better since the op. I was diagnosed with irritable bladder syndrome, but maybe the tilted uterus made it worse, or it could have been the prolapse. Or the fibriods.To find what's causing it for it you might be an idea to ask the doc?


----------

